# What are your favorite OST's?



## earlynovfan (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello all, so I've really been in the mood for some Anime and Video game OST's. Can someone recommend me some good ones? The one's I own and "own" are as followed:
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Person 4
Final Fantasy 4-10 Piano

I believe that's it. So throw some lists my way!


----------



## Vipera (Oct 8, 2013)

////


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 8, 2013)

Xenoblade Chronicles has a good sound track, and if you count the CD that comes with Skyward Sword (not exactly a sound track, but orchestrated Zelda music), that was a good one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2013)

Bastion and no other piece of video game music comes remotely close to it.


----------



## earlynovfan (Oct 9, 2013)

Ooh, I'd forgotten about Bastion. Haven't gotten too far in it, but the music is pretty good.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 9, 2013)

I still need to play Bastion.  I got it from the Humble Bundle awhile ago, but haven't gotten around to playing it.


----------



## pasc (Oct 9, 2013)

Meitantei Conan (Katsuo Ono)

Ao no Exorcist (and anything Hiroyuki Sawano music related) 

Shuhei Naruse is also an excellent composer


----------



## Sefi (Oct 9, 2013)

Chrono Cross would be my recommendation.  One of my favorite video game OST of all time.

Main theme:


----------



## kristianity77 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nier


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 14, 2013)

Nier.
It's far and above all other OSTs. Emi Evans is amazing.

I did also enjoy Valkyria Chronicles' OST as well.

My favorite anime OST is Clannad's OST. It's fantastically emotional. It's also huge when you combine it and After Story's.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2013)

Bastion exempted, Hotline Miami stands out in my mind.



It's like musical cocaine.


----------



## Essometer (Oct 14, 2013)

Steins;Gate and Dangan Ronpa. Those are the only OSTs I own.
Both are awesome.

EDIT: If you are a Pokemon fan, you may check out Pokemon Reorchestrated: Kanto Symphony.


----------



## earlynovfan (Oct 14, 2013)

Essometer said:


> Steins;Gate and Dangan Ronpa. Those are the only OSTs I own.
> Both are awesome.
> 
> EDIT: If you are a Pokemon fan, you may check out Pokemon Reorchestrated: Kanto Symphony.


 
The Kanto Symphony sounds cool. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 14, 2013)

Kanto Symphony wasn't my cup of tea, even though I loved ZREO.

Sonic 3 & Knuckles.
If anyone intentionally leaves this out, I will fucking kill them. Not just kill them; fucking kill them.

Oh, anime too? Guess I'll upvote the Clannad soundtrack.  Two of its songs are the ~30 on my phone.
Sonic 3 & Knuckles is 5, for reference.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 17, 2013)

I completely forgot, but my other favorite anime OSTs would be from Symphogear. So many great songs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2013)

The Last Story, because Nobuo Uematsu composed it very very well 

Either that or


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I liked the Halo 2 OST.  It has Breaking Benjamin in it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 17, 2013)

everything Motoi Sakuraba has done
the Beyond the Beyond arranged soundtrack is one of the best pieces of music ever written


----------



## ResleyZ (Oct 17, 2013)

I love Touhou music, it has a huge amount of numbers, if you get it from every game. same songs are upbeat, some are calm, but they each have their own 'feel'. My favourite songs are Plain Asia, U.N. Owen Was Her? and The Grimoure of Alice, just to name a few. I also love the Trine 2 soundtrack, since some part have a great medieval feel to them.


----------



## Sop (Oct 17, 2013)

Sefi said:


> Chrono Cross would be my recommendation. One of my favorite video game OST of all time.
> 
> Main theme:



yes


----------



## Gahars (Oct 26, 2013)

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon.



Full stop.


----------

